# Building your own Jack plate



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

I had a few questions about building a jack plate. The plate will be on a Highsider with a 15hp. I see about Dillon Racing DTY, but wanted to know what you thought would be the best set-back etc..for this boat.

I was thinking of 3"x3"x1/4" aluminum angle OR
2 1/2"x2 1/2"x1/4"

What size angle should I buy? :-/

Thanks,
Darin


----------



## cojo_69 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ask Tom.

Tom C 
TsG Custom Jack Plates 
321-277-8727 
http://TsGCustom.com


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

you need to/should have at least a 2 inch overlap in your angles, so 3 and 3 will net you a 4 inch set back....if you going thru the trouble of buying material, slotting holes, making your own jack, go the 3 inch route...a 2 inch setback would only really benefit you in vertical lift...

1/4 inch should be fine for a 15....id go 3/8 for any bigger than a 15

i think im just go ahead and make a signature saying "that is my opinion"...


----------



## cojo_69 (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe this will give you some ideas. 


http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7448


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

> Maybe this will give you some ideas.
> 
> 
> http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7448



That's where I came up with the first size.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

i built mine outta 4"x3"x1/4" aluminum angle. putinting the 3" part on the transom and motor side, giving myself more set back. i think i came out with 5" setback. really easy to make. i just used the same plans you are talking about.











http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q245/jfoswald/DSC05043.j

[IMG]http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q245/jfoswald/DSC05051.jpg


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

james when you get some free time after that classic build, you should hook me up with one of those jack plates ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

> i built mine outta 4"x3"x1/4" aluminum angle. putinting the 3" part on the transom and motor side, giving myself more set back. i think i came out with 5" setback. really easy to make. i just used the same plans you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for confirming what I thought. I might, in a few months have to pick your brain when it comes to the platform I want on the Classic. After this Highsider gets done.

Darin


----------



## ht (Oct 1, 2008)

I love this jackplate! Thank you for the great photographs OSWLD. I will be adding this to my lengthy list of "To Do's" for my project boat as well.


----------

